# Looking for work in area - no More, Now Moving to DFW



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Well it seems like I'm gonna move to the Dallas area, but only if I can secure a job first. I'm a techie, Technical Writer or Technical Support by trade. Thanks to Niko I have a great looking resume (and it's all true) and need to get the word out. Done the Monster, Carrer Builder, Dallas Jobs thing, but....

Know anyone hiring for these kinds of postions?

I'll be happy to get you over a resume so you can get credit for pointing a hard working to whomever gives the credit. 

Chances are I'll live in the Plano area once here. But I'm open of course. I'd much prefer to rent a house then an apt, so if you have leads that way send em over. 

Thanks!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I can't help but good luck!


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

You are leaving us Gnat?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Still here, still looking for work...

Any and all leads appreciated


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

No longer looking. Start July 10 for Radiant Systems in Ft Worth. I'll be living in Plano for at least the next month or so then will be looking to move someplace closer to work but still convienient to family. Lewisville looks to be a good middleground for that. 

Looking forward to joining DFWAPC.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Congrats Gnatster...and welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats! Hope everything works out for you.

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see you set up your shrimp rack again!... that was such a fun thread to watch over the last year!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome, Nate. Congrats on the new job. Frisco is a nice town, close to Plano. Anyway, what's wrong with Plano? They got places to live in Plano.

Cheryl


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the metroplex! I'm looking forward to meeting you. You'll be up north where the traffic can get real heavy, so watch out! Dun worry, though, the DFW club will make you feel right at home! 

David


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the heary welcome. looking forward to attending the next meeting. Soem of you I know already, Nikolay, Pedro, and Sang. Cheryl, we met at the AGA convention in DC where I met Ricky as well. For the first few months I will be living in Plano, and have no tanks. But once I get my own place, ground floor apartment, then I'll be back up and running. 

Nothing wrong with Plano, very nice area, Frisco is right nice as well, just a little futher from work then I'd like for a daily commute. For the past 4 months the commute has been across the living room to the study, hang a left at the ottoman, so this too will take a bit of getting used to. 

I've finished all the address changes, getting the mail moved etc etc. As of July 1 2006 I guess I can call myself a Texan (not native born). Do I get to vote? Kinky for Governor, Why the Hell Not.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to TEXAS. The traffic here can't hold a candle to east coast traffic, however Plano to Fort Worth is a distance on a good day and commuting in general is a grind. Plenty of towns to choose from in between.  

Hope your transition is smooth, look forward to meeting you at a meeting.

TAM


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, glad you found work here in the metro area. Congratulations and if there is any kind of help you need with your move please let me know. Moving is no fun, period. I don't care if it is one mile or a thousand miles, you still have to pack it all up, ship it out, etc., so the very least I can offer to ease some of the transition is moving assistance if ever needed, and free plants/shrimps. Looking forward to seeing you at a meeting. regards, Darrell


----------

